# Does tread size matter ???



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

I am building my first complete build.. A 6'6" RX7 Rainshadow for bass..(casting).. I'm ordering the rest of the componets I need to start, Guides, Reelseat, Spiltgrip handle grip, etc.. My issue is what threads to use for this build, in size..Brand..and..whatever is user freindly for tha beginner.. Any advise would be appreciated.. Thanks..PEEWEE..


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

PEEWEE said:


> I am building my first complete build.. A 6'6" RX7 Rainshadow for bass..(casting).. I'm ordering the rest of the componets I need to start, Guides, Reelseat, Spiltgrip handle grip, etc.. My issue is what threads to use for this build, in size..Brand..and..whatever is user freindly for tha beginner.. Any advise would be appreciated.. Thanks..PEEWEE..


Sorry I mean Thread size..:redface:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

It all depends, FOr smaller detail, go with samller threads. Smaller diameter also takes more wraps. I usually use a mix of it all but lately Ive been using allot of C size. It just seems to fit the bill for me. ALso smaller thread when packed correctly shows hardly any lines sometimes making for a sharper edge.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

For a beginner, I'd recommend Gudebrod size C in NCP thread or size D nylon.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll give them all a try and see whitch works best for me ..Thanks for the info..PEEWEE..


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I started with size A for underwraps and D for overwraps. I did butt wraps with D, but now I do everything with A. It looks much cleaner but it is harder to work with. It's worth it for the end result though to get used to it.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> I started with size A for underwraps and D for overwraps. I did butt wraps with D, but now I do everything with A. It looks much cleaner but it is harder to work with. It's worth it for the end result though to get used to it.


I also started with A (for everything) and just stuck with it, I do think it looks better and will suit the smaller rod you are working on, but as stated, the larger diameter thread would likely be easier to work with , especially on guide wraps.

As far as brand, I'd stick with Gudebrod to start out.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Did my first in C with ncp thread.
It went well, but I did not expect the ncp thread to look like flat paint.

My mistakes

Did not prep the foot of guides to fit where they sit on the rod with a fine rat tail file...
To much tension on thread
Did not know to line the guides up perfect AFTER the thread is wrapped. Wasted a lot of time on that one.


----------

